

Looking For Private iOS App Tutor - jonathanmarcus

Hello, my name is Jonathan Marcus and I am the founder and CEO of Flavors.me and Goodsie.<p>A friend of mine is looking for someone to teach his teenage son how to code iOS / iPhone apps. He lives in New York and is open to paying $100+ per hour.<p>If you live in New York and would like to make top dollar teaching someone how to code for a few hours a week, please contact me at: jonathan@hiidef.com<p>Thanks!
======
rman666
Has he gone thru the videos available from Stanford University on iTunes? I'm
going through them now with my 15-year old son. They are a bit advanced (for
both of us at times), but they are free and they might be a place to start.
I've also heard that the books by HeadFirst and Big Nerd Ranch are good, but I
have not looked at these myself, yet.

------
sprobertson
I'd love to help but I don't suppose remote tutoring is an option?

